# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Ginseng

## lesaffre

weet er iemand of het waar is, als je ziek bent (verkoudheid, griep....) dat je dan beter geen ginseng neemt omdat dat de ziekte zou vasthouden. Ik heb ooit zo iets vernomen van een homeopaat, denk ik.....

----------


## Rob 2

Hoi,

Nee, nog nooit van gehoord. Ginseng zou je juist meer energie moeten geven. Slik al jaren Ginseng en ook als ik verkouden of griep heb. Nooit problemen van ondervonden. Een goede remedie om griep en verkoudheid te voorkomen is het slikken van (minimaal) 1000 mg vitamine C per dag.

----------

